# anyone else go one of these?



## p40ufh (Feb 6, 2010)

anyone else go one of these?


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

Nope , but is the photo in Artouste in the Pyreenees ?

It looks familiar 

Channa


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 6, 2010)

channa said:


> Nope , but is the photo in Artouste in the Pyreenees ?
> 
> It looks familiar
> 
> Channa


lac estang in the pyreenees good municipal site there great if your into bird watching and hill walking!


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

right neck of the woods then 

A similar vista in Artouste, just camped at the side of the lake. 

Imagine Derwentwater and no hassle  

I must admit when the hound and I did the Pyreenees 2008 I fell in love with the place.

Stunning scenery, some excellent wilding to be had, and good municipals etc to recharge batteries etc etc.

I wouldnt be too upset going back to this neck in the woods that is for sure!

Channa


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 6, 2010)

channa said:


> right neck of the woods then
> 
> A similar vista in Artouste, just camped at the side of the lake.
> 
> ...


yeh its a great place to visit we did it as part of a 5 week trip last summer


----------



## runnach (Feb 6, 2010)

Artouste. The vans parked on the left part of the pic ...perhaps puts the grandeur in scale....and all wild !!!!






Channa


----------



## Polly (Feb 6, 2010)

Hia
There was something like it at hayfield last year and me being a woman wanted a nosey inside but beleive it or not could not bring myself to ask
 if they are there this year i will ask.
but can I nosey in yours
I mean any indoor photos


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 6, 2010)

No but i liked the look of them or a 5th wheel so i could use the pickup for my work (but i was over ruled as it was thought your type was to small and the 5th wheel at 35ft was to big )



dunk


----------



## bigboack (Feb 6, 2010)

dunk said:


> No but i liked the look of them or a 5th wheel so i could use the pickup for my work (but i was over ruled as it was thought your type was to small and the 5th wheel at 35ft was to big )
> 
> 
> 
> dunk



Here you are dunk what about one of these.


----------



## Polly (Feb 6, 2010)

Hia
Here is my brothers new home with the pyreenees in the background 
not finished as builder went bump but we all live in hope fror this year


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Feb 6, 2010)

bigboack said:


> Here you are dunk what about one of these.



that is very like it , to say they are well kitted out is an understatement
but  good value i think i could get one with an 05 nissan for under £20k

dunk


----------



## Belgian (Feb 6, 2010)

channa said:


> Artouste. The vans parked on the left part of the pic ...perhaps puts the grandeur in scale....and all wild !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Channa,
Is this Lac d'Artouste, south of Larun, east of the D934 near the Spanish border at the Lake ?
I wasn't aware you could reach it by road (only a little train towards it, I tought) or is it 'lac de Fabrèges' ? 
Anyway it looks to be a fine wilding place  
Leo


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 6, 2010)

Polly said:


> Hia
> Here is my brothers new home with the pyreenees in the background
> not finished as builder went bump but we all live in hope fror this year



ask him if he wants sum underfloor heating?


----------



## runnach (Feb 7, 2010)

Belgian said:


> Hi Channa,
> Is this Lac d'Artouste, south of Larun, east of the D934 near the Spanish border at the Lake ?
> I wasn't aware you could reach it by road (only a little train towards it, I tought) or is it 'lac de Fabrèges' ?
> Anyway it looks to be a fine wilding place
> Leo



Has far as I am aware Belgian it is lac d'Artouste...In effect it is a dam near the resort.it is the D431 off the D934 which leads you to the resort village.

Here is another pic if it helps ( towards the village)..from this viepoint the D934 is to the left annd D431 is up on the right







Channa

Ps Stopped here for about 4 or 5 days, and the local gendarmes passed on the way to the station in the village and didnt give a hoot re our presence.

Channa


----------



## Nosha (Feb 7, 2010)

I was going to go down the de-mountable route.... But a back door means no cycle rack AND with the overhang of most units it means you can't use the tow-bar, so no trailer either!!!

Has anyone overcome these short falls?????


----------



## ajs (Feb 7, 2010)

p40ufh said:


> lac estang in the pyreenees good municipal site there _*great if your into bird watching*_ and hill walking!




 do you have any pics of the birds please...

 regards 
aj


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 8, 2010)

ajs said:


> do you have any pics of the birds please...
> 
> regards
> aj


only pics are from a distance i havent got a decent camera but theres loads of birds of pray.you quite often see 30 strong flocks of griffon vultures. plus egyptian vultures and lammergeier! 

vultures





this is wot happens to you if walk with a limp for to long!


----------



## p40ufh (Feb 8, 2010)

Nosha said:


> I was going to go down the de-mountable route.... But a back door means no cycle rack AND with the overhang of most units it means you can't use the tow-bar, so no trailer either!!!
> 
> Has anyone overcome these short falls?????


bike rack is a pain.i have been told that you can get one that is hinged and swings out so you can open door but i cant find one on the net.a custom trailer with a longer A arm would have to be made


----------



## ajs (Feb 8, 2010)

.

 geee.. fanks 40puffs ... ...

 regards 
aj


----------



## plugus maximus (Aug 15, 2011)

I met some Germans in Fort William last week with a Tischer unit on their Navarra. They loved it. They look fugly IMHO but having looked inside I would be tempted to get one for my L200 if I didn't have kids. Have a nosey at: Tischer leisure vehicles - Welcome


----------



## vwalan (Aug 16, 2011)

hi. have had a couple of suntreckers in the past but if you need more room get a 5er or a mini artic like mine ..there is a pic on the vw fuse box thread . i did post some the otherday but cant get ity to work good today.  20ft is long enough for a trailer if you ask me. if you go too big it can get awkward . 
cheers alan.


----------

